# Just ordered a chicken coop, need chicken advice



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

My sister and her family started raising chickens last year. I think it was in the Summer.

They prefer heritage breeds and got a mix, but there was at least one (Green?) Ameraucana in the bunch. She's a sweetheart compared to the Black Australorps. Overwintering was not too bad (they chose not to electrically heat the coop for fear a sudden power loss would shock the hens and kill them), but they were adults and not chicks/poults.

This Spring they added about a dozen hatchery chicks, again heritage breeds and those chicks are now out in their own coop, some of which are my nephew's 4H project. We had an unusually long Winter here this year, plus there were problems getting my BiL to build the coop in time due to work demands, and those poults were in the house MUCH longer than my sister wanted. Dirty, dirty birds!


Most recently they obtained several fertile Buff Orpington eggs and are letting a broody hen incubate/raise them. Again, a new coop is being build to make room for them.

Apparently chicken keeping is almost a bad as Multiple Poodle Syndrome!

BTW, if you're getting chicks you might check into the EcoGlow Chick Brooder. It's more expensive than a red/heat bulb, but it's *much* safer and way more energy efficient!

Oh, and if you didn't want to wait you could possibly check Craigslist, there are small farmers who will sometimes advertise chicks/poults that would be a full adult by the coming Winter.

Have fun and tasty egg dishes!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi- 
We have chickens and have had a few breeds. Cuckoo Marans, Ameraucanas, and buff orpingtons. I will say of the three, the buffs and the Marans are the heavier layers. The Ameraucanas lay beautiful eggs but there just were not that many of them. They are all beautiful but I just love the personality of some of the Marans we've had. 
You will of course have to keep them under a heat lamp at a certain temp for so long after they hatched, but it escapes me how long that was. Our hatchery sent specific instructions and has a great website.
Make sure your coop will protect the chickens from predators. 
We have bought from a couple of places and had good luck with them. 
If you are interested in the names of the hatcheries we used you are welcome to PM me as I don't know if I am supposed to give business names here on PF. You may not need these names if you have yours ordered though. One of these places has really helpful staff for answering questions and has a lot on their website too.
I will be glad to rack my brain further if there is something specific you are wondering about. 
Good luck!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It really depends on a few factors when they will be ready to go outside. The weather where you live and the time of year you get them. I am getting an order of 15 chicks at the end of July and I don't even plan on putting a heat lamp on them except for maybe on colder nights. The reason for this is we have been having 90+ degree weather and our garage (where the brooder is) retains the heat very well. To much heat can be just as bad as to little heat. So I don't feel like I will need a heat lamp, but I will have one just incase. I have put some out as young as 5 weeks and some as old as 10 weeks due to timing and weather. When I get them during the colder weather months I tend to keep them in a little longer especially if I have sensitive breeds. I do this because one time I put my silkies out when they were about 5-6 weeks and they were fully feathered but I almost lost one. It wasn't particularly cold weather but she was sensitive. I had her inside and was nursing her in my bed with a heat lamp on her for 4 days before she started to get to the point where she could walk. I really thought I as going to loose her but I didn't give up and neither did she. We named her Death . FYI MPC isn't even a hatchery! I only ordered from them until I found this bit of info out. They actually get their chicks from Meyer Hatchery and then just reship them. If you go directly through Meyer you will save in shipping and they have the Blue Americana you are looking for. Also keep in mind that blue doesn't breed true. You will end up with some that are blue some that are black and some that are splash (white with blue or white with black). I personally love that part of ordering blue varieties, you never know what you will get and I love the splash it is like a Dalmatian except in chickens.MPC does offer sexed bantam chicks though which no other hatchery does. They do charge for it, thats for sure. I paid $15 per female silkie! As for introducing them to the dogs I am not much help. I had to teach my Tpoos not to be afraid of the chickens and at times they still are. Granted some of my hens are bigger than them, so I think they have a right to be, Lol. MPC should send out a notice of when to order chicks for next year. that is the best way to do it when you are trying to get such a sought after breed. I think last time I ordered from them I got bought my chicks in September of 2011 and had them shipped to me in May 2012. But I wanted some pretty rare breeds so I had to be ready before they sold out! Which I can tell you Blue Americanas do just that, they will sell out within days of having the available dates posted. If you have any more questions feel free to ask, I love chicken talk almost as much as poodle talk . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for your comments folks. I especially appreciate the advise to look early for the blue ameraucanas since I think they will fit my needs even if they aren't wildly prolific layers. I live in a very suburban area and my property is only 1/4 acre. My town code allows up to 8 hens and no selling of eggs. I am planning on four birds. So I think MPC is going to be a good place to order from since they are the only place I've seen so far that will ship less than 15. I also like that the blue is variable in appearance since it will help us to tell the girls apart if they look different as well as having their own personalities.

How have you introduced your dogs to your chickens?


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Check out the backyardchicken.com forums, they are awsome. You may also be able to find a local producer that can hook you up with your blue americanas. I have purchased fertile eggs (we have a cheap incubator and get about a 60% hatch rate on shipped eggs), local chicks from the feed store, and hens from a local farmer. I would rather pay $12-20 for a hen that has just started laying, then go through the months of raising to laying age. I would also really consider getting a couple breeds, they they at different rates, intervals, and size of eggs, and having a hen that lays in the cold weather can be very nice. Our local craigslist also sometimes has hens (and coops) from people deciding backyard chickens are too much work.

That said, our best little hen is an 8 yo hatchery americana (easter egger really). She is little, quite, confident, and lays 3-4 blue-green eggs about 9 months out of the year. Right now we also have a broody buff orpington, and three chicks that are 3 months old, a wheaten americana, welsummer, and I finally gave in and got a white leghorn (for heavy production of big white eggs). The youngsters will probably start to lay in another month or so, but I've had them hold out to 6 months or older.

With our previous dogs we kept the chickens in a large chain link dog kennel and never introduced them. Our Spoo has 0 prey drive and was a bit afraid of our adult hens so there have not been any conflicts. But we had 2 hens disappear when we started to free range them, and they pooped on everything and were destroying my veggie garden, so they are back safe and sound in the kennel (with a small coop and two nesting boxes inside).


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for your comments folks. I especially appreciate the advise to look early for the blue ameraucanas since I think they will fit my needs even if they aren't wildly prolific layers. I live in a very suburban area and my property is only 1/4 acre. My town code allows up to 8 hens and no selling of eggs. I am planning on four birds. So I think MPC is going to be a good place to order from since they are the only place I've seen so far that will ship less than 15. I also like that the blue is variable in appearance since it will help us to tell the girls apart if they look different as well as having their own personalities.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you introduced your dogs to your chickens?



Since Meyer Hatchery is essentially the exact same place as MPC they have the same policies and shipping practices. The only difference is you won't be paying higher shipping rates and price per chick due to MPC having to ship the chicks twice. When I ordered chicks that didn't have any of MPC's special breeds or sexed bantams they literally came directly from Meyer Hatchery just in a MPC box. The minimum amount you can order also depends on your zip code. When I ordered through MPC due to being all the way in Cali my minimum order was 9 chicks no matter what. This being because they needed more than 3 chicks to keep each other warm for the longer trip across the states. Now if you are located closer to the hatchery you will be able to order less. Also in the months of November-February the minimum order is 15 no matter what due to weather being so cold they have to have the high number to keep each other warm. Hope this helped clear a few things up. I know I was confused and kind of hurt at first when I found out MPC was just a second hand man and not an actual hatchery. I was so loyal to them and in return they kind of just lied, or maybe not lied but just didn't offer to tell the truth. I'm not saying you shouldn't order through them they are a good place and good people, I just wish they would have been a bit more truthful with me. Also you can call up and ask them questions and they are more than happy to answer and give you help. Oh and backyard chickens is a great forum! Lots of great info. 

Screen shot of Meyer Hatchery's minimum orders (ignore what's in my cart I was dreaming  ) 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I just raise butterflies. You're going to raise chickens and have fresh eggs. How cool is that?

My sister in Utah has a chicken coop. She would probably be able to give you good advice. 

If I were to do this, I would have a fence around it to protect the chickens from the dogs and keep the poop contained. My dogs LOVE to roll is bird poop so I would not want to give them more opportunities.

If the birds are protected by a fence, you would only need to make sure your dogs don't bark at them all the time (if they are like my dogs). Perhaps rubbing chickens with fabric and letting dogs smell it to get them use to smell.

If you have hard winters, I would make sure it is easy to get to in snow, etc.

Looking forward to pictures of both chicken coop and chicks.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Another though, you can always order extras and sell them either as chicks, or started pullets. Or sometimes you can sucker some other poor backyard chicken keeper into splitting a chick order with you.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh, another chicken person!!!
One thing is making sure that absolutely NO predator can get in. We just got back from vacation to find that 10 of our 4h pullets had been stollen away by a predator with not one sign of how it was done. they had a very secure home, which is why it is so puzzling. One of our roosters was picked up by a hawk and a squirrel snuck off with a sexlink chick. My personal pet show quality Silkie hen Poppy was brutaly murdured one night. We now use hardware cloth on all our coops. Dont introduce the dogs and chicks until the birds are full grown or you WILL lose some. The chicks should stay in a heat conteoled area until they are about 4-6 weeks old. then you can move them to the barn/garage. At about 15 weeks they should be ready to mocve into permanent home.
My absolute favorite breeds are Silkies and Wyandottes. Silkies have feathered feet, beards, fluffy heads, and "hair". they are also very VERY docile and friendly, great layers, and they dont scratch your yard apart. We currently have 3 white silkie hens from a hatchery, and although they arent really pretty, they are very sweet. The silkie roosters tend to be very docile also.
Wyandottes are gorgeous, docile, and good layers. We have a mating pair and the rooster is a great protector but also gentle. The hen is a little shy, but incredibly gentle.
I know people with americaunas. These are very sweet chickies and love the person who cares for them. One drawback for them is that they DO NOT lay in the winter even with a lamp. But they are pretty to look at and very quiet.
Dont always trust what you red online or even in catalogs. We got our Austrolorps after reading in multiple places about how friendly and gentle these birds are. Our Austrolorps were raised in a very good socializing environment, yet every single one is flightly and a bully.
Bantams and standard breeds lay different sized eggs, but the yolk is the same size no matter what size the egg was.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Go Silkies!!! 

This is Death, yes she is wearing a diaper, and yes she is sleeping in my bed 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too, I'm getting chickens too! I was all ready earlier this year but then my farmer girlfriends told me, if you get chickens you are going to have yourself a coyote problem, and then a wolf problem, so get yourself a shotgun. Which really stopped me in my tracks for this year. But I think the key is to have a really, really secure barn for at night. Another problem Lily, is our strong prey drive dogs. I wonder how that will play out?? Time will tell! I will be most interested in how Lily is with them. My mom just loves chickens and has had every kind of poultry at some point over the years (turkeys were her least favorite, ducks her most favorite), and she loves Rhode Island Reds. Big meat birds, but they also lay for a while. Leghorns were my personal LEAST favorite as I can still remember them chasing me around our property when I tried to collect eggs. Still don't care for them. It's just so cool how you can get so many different varieties now! Same as my vegetable garden; I have a huge garden but it's all intermixed with flowers because why not have a pretty space too? lol Similarly, why not have beautiful chickens?? Can you believe my girlfriend knitted little sweaters and hats for her chickens, what a funny lady. Hats not shown in this photo, lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol! I have made the diapers for them and my dad has saddles on his hens but never have I done hats and sweaters! That is great I think I need to get out my knitting needles and yarn! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Knitting for them and diapers so they can sleep in the bed! Since BF is still very unconvinced on this project I think if I announced such plans he and Peeves would move out. Lily would have a real problem being replaced as the queen of our bed too!

My yard is totally fenced in and there are no coyotes or wolves on Long Island, not even any big snakes here either. I will have to guard against raccoons and possums. When I assemble the coop I will put up pictures so you experts can tell me if you think I need to reinforce anything.

I think Lily will be ok if I show them to her when they are small and it can keep them very quiet in hand. She is very gentle with puppies and generally likes to watch birds in the yard, but had never shown any interest in chasing them. I have bird feeders going all the time and she sees birds on the ground, but doesn't seem to care. I'm not so sure about Peeves. Ever since he got teeth on a squirrel's tail I think he has had a desire to try to kill something if only he could catch it. He (and Lily) gives hard chase to any squirrels or cats in the yard. Hopefully I can prevail on his herding instincts to be non-predatory. If I needed to I could take him for some herding lessons. Maybe I can teach him to send them back to the coop to roost in the evenings!?

Thanks for the ideas about varieties and ordering guys.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to say, my family just ROARED with laughter a couple of years ago when we saw 'chickens with diapers'!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pet chickens were quite the 'fad' here, Hahaha!! My Grandmother (a 'old country' German dairy farmer) would have been HORRIFIED........ 

I'm really quite amazed at the variety of breeds and how pretty some are.
I was once given a chick by a Hispanic friend when I was a teenager, and when it grew into a rooster that crowed......it somehow disappeared. My Mom never told me it was in that pot of chicken soup a few days later, and it wasn't until I was older I figured it out! LOL!!!!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Another urban chicken keeper here :wave: What sort of coop are you going to have? It's so exciting waiting for new chicks - sometimes I browse hatchery sites for fun 

As for dogs and chickens, Tika has a pretty high prey drive - if it runs (and isn't a dog) she will chase it. When I had chicks she could see them in the brooder and sometimes I let her sniff one that I was holding but that's it. Once the chickens were full grown she would stand by their fence and eye them (one pecked her nose and split it - she didn't even blink). If the chickens are roaming the yard Tika is leashed to me and if Tika is loose the chickens are in their run. 

Also, here are some things to keep in mind:

- Chicken wire is only suitable for keeping chickens in, it doesn't keep things out. Hardware cloth is what you want for keeping predators out of your coop and run.
- For most chickens cold isn't the problem in winter, excess moisture in the coop is.
- Make sure you have enough coop/run space in winter to keep problem behaviours from developing out of boredom.
- The HenBlog has practical information for new chicken keepers and as Pluto said the forums at backyardchickens.com are really helpful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This is the coop I got. "The Clubhouse" Coop with Run (up to 4 chickens) from My Pet Chicken

It has hardware cloth, not chicken wire. I think it will be light enough that in the winter I can move it onto our lower deck area closer to the house. We can shovel out around it so that chickens can have some free time even if there is snow. This would also allow for some air movement under the coop which should help with the humidity. I may also just try to keep 3 chickens rather than the four that this coop is rated four to give them a bit more elbow room in the winter.

As far as dogs and chickens loose in the yard, I figured that it has to be either or, not both at the same time.

BTW Nicole Ritchie was on Live with Kelly and Michael yesterday morning talking about her pet chickens. I didn't see the whole thing but she clearly has great enthusiasm for them since she was trying to talk Kelly (who seemed interested) and Michael (not so interested) into keeping chickens themselves.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Poodlecrazy#1, you're hilarious!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey just though Id jump on here and let you know that Meyer Hatchery had and over hatch of Blue Americanas today. There is a limited amount available to ship out today by 2 pm. If Meyer has them check MPC to see if they have 'em as well. 

Edit- oh! MPC has some too! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you think that they will be ready to spend the winter outside if I get them now? It can be pretty cold here.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Do you think that they will be ready to spend the winter outside if I get them now? It can be pretty cold here.


Someone tell her "yes"! I want to see pictures of the chicks and hear more of this feathery adventure.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm when does it start getting cold there? Here we have till October 31 till it really starts getting cold (when we actually get a fall sometimes summer lasts till November/December!) 

let's see they should be fully feathered around 5-6 weeks old that's like August 18th ish. If it isn't bitter cold like snowing they should be perfectly fine. Americanas are a good cold hardy breed as well. I hope you decide to get them! It would be so awesome to raise chicks at the same time (kind of  ). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish I could hit submit on an order right now. My problem is that I have a trial with Lily this weekend and will be away from thursday to Sunday and I need BF to be on board about taking care of them and he isn't answering his phone! Mondays are often terribly busy for him at work. Darn, darn, darn....

Looks like I will probably have to pass on them, and they have plenty of girls right now. But at least I know that I will have to keep looking each week and I have a better idea about how late I can go on having them ready for winter weather. It is very unusual for us to have any snow before mid November and more than usual for it not to snow until December/January.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I wish I could hit submit on an order right now. My problem is that I have a trial with Lily this weekend and will be away from thursday to Sunday and I need BF to be on board about taking care of them and he isn't answering his phone! Mondays are often terribly busy for him at work. Darn, darn, darn....
> 
> Looks like I will probably have to pass on them, and they have plenty of girls right now. But at least I know that I will have to keep looking each week and I have a better idea about how late I can go on having them ready for winter weather. It is very unusual for us to have any snow before mid November and more than usual for it not to snow until December/January.



Darn darn darn! Is right! Lol. That stinks . Oh well I am sure they will be available again sometime this year. If you have a Facebook you can like them and they give notifications of over hatches. They did have very limited availability for sept 8th I think but those are all gone now as well . At least now you know how quickly they get taken! Also sign up for emails with them and they will send you a notification on when to order for next years hatch dates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So here is another question. Do you think I could use a dog crate or ex pen for them when they are old enough not to need heat if I want to wait before putting them out to the coop?

Thanks for the suggestions about FB and email notifications. I hope I can get them for this year. They are rare though I guess, but they sound ideal for us.

I think if I had just gone ahead I would have come home to find little abandoned chicks and BF and Peeves having moved out. BF is not totally convinced of the wisdom of this project and to have saddled him with having to provide brooder level care wouldn't have been nice on my part. We will be home for all of August, so hopefully there will be more in a couple of weeks.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok following this chain. I've been thinking of getting chickens. I love the silkies so far. My brothers and their wives are questioning my sanity I think. I also have to check the zoning laws.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> So here is another question. Do you think I could use a dog crate or ex pen for them when they are old enough not to need heat if I want to wait before putting them out to the coop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya a dog crate should work just fine. Many people use them as hospital cages for when a chicken is sick and needs to be inside, so I don't see why it wouldn't work for chicks. As for the ex pen it would work but if it doesn't have a bottom it will make a mess. My brooder is actually one of those soft playpens for small dogs. It has a full bottom and the top has zip mesh with two doors in the side. I love that thing and have used for so many chicks and for broody hens hatching there own eggs. They really aren't all that pricy as well, I think mine was $35. 
It Probably is best that you didn't get them right now, nobody wants abandoned chicks lol. I am sure once you do get them and your BF and Peeves tastes the first home raised eggs they will have a change of heart. They are amazing!! I will keep my eye out for more over hatches in August for you . 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

murphys said:


> Ok following this chain. I've been thinking of getting chickens. I love the silkies so far. My brothers and their wives are questioning my sanity I think. I also have to check the zoning laws.


Since I know that your area of Connecticut is pretty similar to my area of Long Island I bet you can have chickens. We can't have roosters and we can't sell our eggs. The maximum number of hens is eight and you have to keep up with your cleaning.

poodlecrazy#1 I sent an email to MPC yesterday about whether they thought there would be more blue amers, so hopefully I will have an answer that helps me keep a lookout too, but I really appreciate all your help here so far (and expect more questions as we go).


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh good, they are great about answering questions and are very helpful. I'm glad I can help, and look forward to more questions. maybe when I get my chicks I will make a thread so people can follow along and see how to care for them. Half of mine will be slightly different though, 9 out of 15 of them are Cornish X chicks and are ready for butcher at 8 weeks old! The rest will be lovely laying hens . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Meyer Hatchery had female Blue Ameraucanas available for the week of August 12th, so I just ordered four girlies. Now I feel nervous like I did after I sent Lily's breeder a deposit! 

I was at a local nursery yard this morning where they have chickens and bunnies and supplies for both. I wanted to know if he had organic chick starter (rather than having it shipped). He does. I also asked him based on his experience the latest I could get new hatch chicks and have them be able to withstand the weather over the winter. His answer was mid August which was how I figured I could hit send on that order.

Poodlecrazy#1 you have been a great help. Thanks so much.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Meyer Hatchery had female Blue Ameraucanas available for the week of August 12th, so I just ordered four girlies. Now I feel nervous like I did after I sent Lily's breeder a deposit!
> 
> I was at a local nursery yard this morning where they have chickens and bunnies and supplies for both. I wanted to know if he had organic chick starter (rather than having it shipped). He does. I also asked him based on his experience the latest I could get new hatch chicks and have them be able to withstand the weather over the winter. His answer was mid August which was how I figured I could hit send on that order.
> 
> Poodlecrazy#1 you have been a great help. Thanks so much.



YAY!!!! I'm so excited for you! Mine come next week so I know how you feel. I'm like OMG I need to get this and that and this for them. And what a great time, I think this hatch was meant to be for you . Feel free to ask any questions you might have. 

 YAY 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I hope to see pictures and hear updates from both of you (Poodlecrazy1 & lily)! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> I hope to see pictures and hear updates from both of you (Poodlecrazy1 & lily)! Really looking forward to it!



Definitly will. Keep your eye out for them around Wednesday/Thursday next week . And cross your fingers that I don't get any DOA. I'm so worried about this heat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I will definitely give updates. Poodlecrazy#1 I hope you get 100% viability. We are getting a heat and humidity break for a few days now, so I wish they were coming today, but since I will be away we will wait and hope for decent weather the week of the 12th.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Can hardly wait til you get them!


----------

